# On The Masking Of Children



## JonDouglas (Jul 2, 2021)

One of the more insane aspects of the covid19 screw-up was the demand for masking without having done any serious testing as to its efficacy, especially with respect to children.  Now, there's a study in the AMA journal that speaks to the issue.  The study is titled *Experimental Assessment of Carbon Dioxide Content in Inhaled Air With or Without Face Masks in Healthy Children - A Randomized Clinical Trial*.

_Many governments have made nose and mouth covering or face masks compulsory for schoolchildren. The evidence base for this is weak.1,2 The question whether nose and mouth covering increases carbon dioxide in inhaled air is crucial. A large-scale survey3 in Germany of adverse effects in parents and children using data of 25 930 children has shown that 68% of the participating children had problems when wearing nose and mouth coverings._​​_The normal content of carbon dioxide in the open is about 0.04% by volume (ie, 400 ppm). A level of 0.2% by volume or 2000 ppm is the limit for closed rooms according to the German Federal Environmental Office, and everything beyond this level is unacceptable.4_​​More at source.​​People should ask why the government didn't study this before experimenting on our children for a virus that mostly doesn't affect them.  People should ask why masking was a public recommendation while it was privately known as being mostly ineffective, if not dangerous.  Potential carbon dioxide poisoning is but one side effect that needs to be studied. Last month, a group of Alachua County, Florida, parents had their children's masks cultured in a lab and found dangerous pathogens growing on them. Where are the studies on microbiological hazards of masking? Have people let themselves and their children become lab rats for big money/government interests? It's a question work asking.

Edit Note:  I just remembered a discussion I had with a PA who said there were issues with mask CO2 poisoning among the staff in the medical office where I go for my annual physical.  I shudder to think about what affect CO2 poisoning and other biohazards would have on a child's longer term development.  Then, of course, there's the same issue for you if you're still masking.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2021)

Mostly doesn't affect them? 

More than 1 million children in the U.S. have had Covid-19 (nbcnews.com)

This is why I no longer come here. You people are morons.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Mostly doesn't affect them?
> 
> More than 1 million children in the U.S. have had Covid-19 (nbcnews.com)
> 
> This is why I no longer come here. You people are morons.


Perhaps the morons are those who don't understand how covid cases  are/were counted or how media inflates numbers.  Despite that bit of blatant ignorance, covid doesn't have much of a negative effect on the greatest percentage of people, most especially children.  Finally, it is perhaps the complete ignoramus who doesn't know that asymptomatic cases give people natural immunity, which is a good thing.  Perhaps being no longer active suits you best - especially after indirectly calling the people who conducted the AMA study morons.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 2, 2021)

High levels of CO2 <-- in 11 year old child from wearing different masks in just a few seconds.

Low level of oxygen <-- in adult from wearing a mask in just a few seconds.


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Mostly doesn't affect them?
> 
> More than 1 million children in the U.S. have had Covid-19 (nbcnews.com)
> 
> This is why I no longer come here. You people are morons.


LOL.  If you "no longer come here," how did you read this post?


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jul 2, 2021)

John, I'm really glad to read your posts and see someone else questioning the "science" of Covid-19 and all the accompanying hoopla that goes with it.  The politicians and media really did a great brainwashing job on the population.  Anyone that questions or tries to think for themselves are slapped with labels like "moron" .  

Do I think there was a virulent strain of flu that was contagious?  Yes.  And still has strains out there? Yes.  Just like other flu.  The media, the cdc and the medical community inflated these numbers and put a spin on "covid" cases.  I have a sister in law that works in that field and she said that for every case of covid, money was involved.  So of course ALL flu cases were covid.  

The sad upshot of this is that I don't trust anything anymore.  I don't trust the government, I certainly don't trust the media and I don't even trust segments of the medical community in cahoots with the drug company.


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> John, I'm really glad to read your posts and see someone else questioning the "science" of Covid-19 and all the accompanying hoopla that goes with it.  The politicians and media really did a great brainwashing job on the population.  Anyone that questions or tries to think for themselves are slapped with labels like "moron" .
> 
> Do I think there was a virulent strain of flu that was contagious?  Yes.  And still has strains out there? Yes.  Just like other flu.  The media, the cdc and the medical community inflated these numbers and put a spin on "covid" cases.  I have a sister in law that works in that field and she said that for every case of covid, money was involved.  So of course ALL flu cases were covid.
> 
> The sad upshot of this is that I don't trust anything anymore.  I don't trust the government, I certainly don't trust the media and I don't even trust segments of the medical community in cahoots with the drug company.


I don't trust them, either.  And I'm surprised at how many  people do.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 2, 2021)

If you care about children, here's another piece of disturbing news:  From Medscape:  *Staggering' Doubling of Type 2 Diabetes in Kids During Pandemic*

_The incidence of type 2 diabetes in children appears to have doubled during the COVID-19 pandemic, data from two new US studies suggest, with the lead investigator of one saying she was "surprised by the staggering increase in cases of type 2 diabetes...and the increase in severity of presentation." Findings from the two separate retrospective chart reviews — one conducted in Washington, DC, and the other in Baton Rouge, Louisiana — were presented June 25 at the virtual American Diabetes Association (ADA) 81st Scientific Sessions._​​More at source:​​I am wondering how widespread this pattern is and thinking there are some folks in D.C. who need to walk the plank for all this.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't trust them, either.  And I'm surprised at how many  people do.


People need to learn to never give carte blanche trust to bureaucracies/media,  ask questions, think for themselves and not act like dumb sheep.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2021)

Wearing a mask can/does reduce your oxygen intake....at least it does on me.  When this virus first hit, we bought one of these Pulse Oximeters so we could check on ourselves.  When I'm relaxed and breathing good with no mask, my Oxygen Saturation level resides between 92 and 94.  If I put a mask on and check my levels after a few minutes, the OS level drops to about 88.  

The masks Do make a slight change, and depending upon a person's general health, they Might have some negative effects.  Much depends upon the type of mask and how long a person has been wearing it....the longer they have it on, the more likely that it might be building up harmful levels of contaminants.  

This is just another if the many effects of this virus that we are still learning about, and having to contend with.


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> If you care about children, here's another piece of disturbing news:  From Medscape:  *Staggering' Doubling of Type 2 Diabetes in Kids During Pandemic*
> 
> _The incidence of type 2 diabetes in children appears to have doubled during the COVID-19 pandemic, data from two new US studies suggest, with the lead investigator of one saying she was "surprised by the staggering increase in cases of type 2 diabetes...and the increase in severity of presentation." Findings from the two separate retrospective chart reviews — one conducted in Washington, DC, and the other in Baton Rouge, Louisiana — were presented June 25 at the virtual American Diabetes Association (ADA) 81st Scientific Sessions._​​More at source:​​I am wondering how widespread this pattern is and thinking there are some folks in D.C. who need to walk the plank for all this.


I'll bet many (including doctors) will say that's because kids are staying home, not being active & snacking on junk food.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 2, 2021)

Gets so you just have to pick a herd and bleat out whatever message they have at the moment.  When we do this, we've already concluded that their message is the only having any value.

We can gather B.S. in any form that we choose and parade it out for viewing on a daily basis.  After a short period, the people need not follow the message.  They already know, in a general sense, what it will be, based on  who's posting it.

The message I'm getting is - - -*ONLY* those pols that agree with my views, are honest.  *ALL *medical and pharmaceutical personnel and corporations are crooked  and money grubbing, except for the handful that post articles favoring my viewpoint, and the "media" that is so-often mentioned, does not include any portions that do not trumpet *MY *view.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Mostly doesn't affect them?
> 
> More than 1 million children in the U.S. have had Covid-19 (nbcnews.com)
> 
> This is why I no longer come here. You people are morons.


And yet here you are.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 2, 2021)

So here’s the thing. My daughter is a teacher of third grade. She said masking kids and social distancing in school was ridiculous because the kiddos were all up in each other’s faces all the time. She wore a mask. They wore masks, sort of. Very few of her kids contracted COVID. Of those who did, a majority contracted it over the holidays and from relatives. She never got it. Her own children never got it. 

In other words, I believe my daughter, not the media, about the susceptibility of kids to the virus.  i haven’t worn a mask in a couple weeks and I fervently hope i don’t have to ever again.


----------



## win231 (Jul 2, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Gets so you just have to pick a herd and bleat out whatever message they have at the moment.  When we do this, we've already concluded that their message is the only having any value.
> 
> We can gather B.S. in any form that we choose and parade it out for viewing on a daily basis.  After a short period, the people need not follow the message.  They already know, in a general sense, what it will be, based on by who's posting it.
> 
> The message I'm getting is - - -*ONLY* those pols that agree with my views, are honest.  *ALL *medical and pharmaceutical personnel and corporations are crooked  and money grubbing, except for the handful that post articles favoring my viewpoint, and the "media" that is so-often mentioned, does not include any portions that do not trumpet *MY *view.


Intelligent people welcome _*ALL *_opinions & decide for themselves.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 2, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Gets so you just have to pick a herd and bleat out whatever message they have at the moment.  When we do this, we've already concluded that their message is the only having any value.
> 
> We can gather B.S. in any form that we choose and parade it out for viewing on a daily basis.  After a short period, the people need not follow the message.  They already know, in a general sense, what it will be, based on by who's posting it.
> 
> The message I'm getting is - - -*ONLY* those pols that agree with my views, are honest.  *ALL *medical and pharmaceutical personnel and corporations are crooked  and money grubbing, except for the handful that post articles favoring my viewpoint, and the "media" that is so-often mentioned, does not include any portions that do not trumpet *MY *view.


Maybe you need to extend your antenna a bit as your reception is a little weak.  As @win231 stated, "Intelligent people welcome all opinions and decide for themselves."  Intelligent people also pay more attention to all media, information and studies and don't make snap judgments based on who's reporting or posting.


----------



## chic (Jul 2, 2021)

Uptosnuff said:


> John, I'm really glad to read your posts and see someone else questioning the "science" of Covid-19 and all the accompanying hoopla that goes with it.  The politicians and media really did a great brainwashing job on the population.  Anyone that questions or tries to think for themselves are slapped with labels like "moron" .
> 
> Do I think there was a virulent strain of flu that was contagious?  Yes.  And still has strains out there? Yes.  Just like other flu.  The media, the cdc and the medical community inflated these numbers and put a spin on "covid" cases.  I have a sister in law that works in that field and she said that for every case of covid, money was involved.  So of course ALL flu cases were covid.
> 
> The sad upshot of this is that I don't trust anything anymore.  I don't trust the government, I certainly don't trust the media and I don't even trust segments of the medical community in cahoots with the drug company.


Ditto across the board. No one enjoys their thoughts and opinions being labeled moronic. The media escalated this situation to levels unheard of. If anyone asks a valid question, they're quickly labeled and disregarded. I don't even watch the news anymore. I just read it. Done. It's surprisingly, (or not), less stressful that way.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Maybe you need to extend your antenna a bit as your reception is a little weak.  As @win231 stated, "Intelligent people welcome all opinions and decide for themselves."  Intelligent people also pay more attention to all media, information and studies and don't make snap judgments based on who's reporting or posting.


?? - -  and if after paying attention to all media, information, and studies, some people arrive at a different conclusion than yours, this classify's them as a less intelligent breed?  WOW !!  That's a pretty harsh judgement of many people you aren't even acquainted with.

That's OK., though.  I realize that the folks with superior intelligence are actually trying to "save" the rest of us poor souls from following a path of self destruction and for this I thank them.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 3, 2021)

DaveA said:


> ?? - -  and if after paying attention to all media, information, and studies, some people arrive at a different conclusion than yours, this classify's them as a less intelligent breed?  WOW !!  That's a pretty harsh judgement of many people you aren't even acquainted with.
> 
> That's OK., though.  I realize that the folks with superior intelligence are actually trying to "save" the rest of us poor souls from following a path of self destruction and for this I thank them.


You seem to have some reading issues.  Where did I say that people with different conclusions are less intelligent?  You came up with that notion, not me, which may explain a lot.


----------

